# WTH? CD5 and ovulating cramps



## muttmom92 (Mar 20, 2005)

What is going on with me. I don't chart anymore because I never get a good nights sleep and i usually end up in DS' bed.

Today is day 5 of my cycle, I'm still bleeding but not a lot. TMI-but when I had a BM this morning I noticed CM stretching from me down to the toilet water. It had the consistency of EWCM but was also bloody. Then tonight I'm having right sided ovulation type cramping.

I do ovulate early ever since my cycles came back after DS (usually CD 11 or 12 going by CM and sharp ovulating pains) but this seems really early to be gearing up to O.

Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## Lily Bea (Aug 11, 2009)

I had that exact issue this cycle - CM that was clear/stretchy like EWCM (and blood tinged) on day 6, then what seemed clearly like ovulation pain (all 1 side) on day 7 - then temp. rise on day 9 & 10 (only 2 days, therefore not ling enough to confirm ovulation. I know it wasn't ovulation b/c my cervix was low, hard, closed, and I am coming into the ovulation phase now.

I am new to charting and just figuring this stuff out too...

Strange? What would explain it?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Its very very possible its not ovulation cramping at all.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I would say
A: Your ovulating early. It is very possible to ovulate this early.
or
B: The cramping is from AF and the EWCM is a remnant of that too. It's very normal to discharge mucus as well during AF.

if your trying to avoid then hold off until your completely dry again.


----------



## muttmom92 (Mar 20, 2005)

I had forgotten about this post.







I'm going to start temping again next cycle so I know what's going on with my body.

The cramping I had when I posted this was pretty mild. I continued to have creamy cm until CD 8 then I had tons of EWCM from CD 8-CD 12. I had very sharp typical ovulating cramps on CD 11 & 12.

Then yesterday (CD 16) I had red then brown spotting. I luckily had my yearly appointment scheduled and my midwife said my cervix looks irritated and it turns out I have an infection. I have a history of cervicitis but it hasn't been a problem for a while.

So the spotting yesterday was likely from that from there's that crazy part of me that's believing it's implantation spotting-even though it's too early for that and DH says he pulled out in time.

A girl can hope though. I need to get back to temping. For all I know I never really ovulated. I just hope it's accurate because my sleeping is not consistant (thank you DS).


----------

